
Forget frameworks! Become a versatile hacker - JacksCracked
https://hackernoon.com/forget-frameworks-become-a-versatile-hacker-775128a22a32
======
gregjor
Good points. The versatile and adaptable programmer has more opportunities,
and new software keeps coming. I make a good living doing the stuff other
programmers don't want to do, or can't do, sometimes as simple as setting up a
cron job or configuring Apache.

